# OMG.. someone on my FB wrote...



## cinnamum

the weathers gonna be S**T! :cry:


WHY ARE PEOPLE SO NASTY! X :growlmad:



*OMG!!! 5 DAYS TO GO! EEEEEK!*


----------



## Rach276

:shock: Ignore and delete them lol!


----------



## Blob

Awwww thats mean :(


----------



## cinnamum

its put me in a fowl mood now!


----------



## princess_bump

i agree, ignore and delete! what a horrible person :hugs: xx


----------



## FsMummy

i agree. why do ppl have to be so nasty! chin up hun :hugs:


----------



## amylk87

aw ignore them hun :hug:


----------



## MrsVenn

Don't worry hun, just ignore it. I got married in March and all I got told was "it'll chuck it down" and got told lots of stories of people attending weddings in March and how awful the weather was etc!

My response - well it's a good job I'm getting married indoors and not in the middle of a field then!

It was cold (i'll give them that) but dry and I wasn't sweaty or shiny :winkwink:


----------



## Erised

I got married at the end of May, outside (in a marquee) and it was apparently cold and very rainy. I can honestly say I didn't notice a darn thing even though I was wearing a wedding dress and everyone kept coming up to me in cardigans asking me if I was cold. 
You're gonna love your day, and you won't care about the weather one single little bit.

Ignore the person, delete them if you're not too close, and enjoy your day to the fullest!


----------



## hotn'bothered

well, you are in england...

j/k. maybe the pserson just has a dark sense of humour and it was their idea of a joke? don't let something so small affect you so much.


----------



## cinnamum

i normally wouldnt let it affect me but it is from a guy who gave me grief because they live in germany and cant attend so it defo wasn't a joke!

everything surrounding the wedding seems to be getting to me because it is getting so close.
i still cant believe how fast the time has gone.
i'm looking forward to picking up the dress on monday because i get to finish the embelishment all by myself x x x x


----------



## kellysays2u

Hmm maybe he is upset he can't come and doesn't know how to deal with his emotions so is just being a HUGE grump about it. Definitely don't let it ruin your day hun! I am sure it will be amazing no matter what!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

accuweather.com is my favorite for US and UK (and others)

I hope it's nice for you...but if it's not, they say it's good luck.


----------



## cinnamum

i am gutted because i have booked a photoshoot along the beach for after the wedding just before the meal x x x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Dnot worry hun, it rained the whole day when I got married, actually no it was fine in the morning before I left the house, then at 12pm it started piddling it down just as I was leaving to get into the car, and carried on till 10pm lol.
Dont worry about the weather, a bit of rain never hurt anybody, and you dont even notice! 
If you are having photos taken, the photographer will find somewhere sheltered, or get someone to hold an umbrella over you then edit them out of the pictures, thats what ours did! :)

There are worse things than rain on your wedding day...trust me! xx


----------



## cinnamum

very true xxxx thanx hun xxxx


----------



## kate.m.

Im gonna echo what the other rained on ladies said: you won't notice! The rain started for us just as we were starting the photos. Apparantly it was cold too, but i really didnt notice! There i was bearing my shoulders, n there were some guests with coats on who were still feeling the cold! I didnt feel it at all, ppl kept asking if i wanted a cardi or a jacket, but i was fine! As for the photos, in some u can tell its raining, but thats because we embraced it and used the rain on purpose & used an umbrella prop, in front of the lake, n u can see raindrops bouncing off the lake. But in all the others, eg the more formal ones u cant tell 1 bit!

AND it was bloody August! U really cant predict the English weather!

Facebook is playin up, but i'll add some photos later to show u what i mean!


----------



## cinnamum

*omg!!! 5 days to go!*


----------



## Nic1107

It's good luck if it rains on your wedding day! Plus you could definitely get some beautiful pictures in the rain, especially some black and white photos. I think it would look very romantic and dramatic :)


----------



## tasha41

I've heard it's good luck also! :)

It's so close, are you still wearing those super high shoes? lol.


----------



## kate.m.

Here we go: the 1st 1, we embraced the rain & had a rainy lake shot, the 2nd one is another funny rain 1, and the 3 rd it was still piddling down, but u really cant tell! We have hundreds of non rainy looking photos, but i thought id show a close up, which ud think ud c the rain on, but u cant!
 



Attached Files:







rain 1.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 15









rain 2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12









rain 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cinnamum

no, i have some glass wedges.


----------



## princess_bump

oh hon, so so close! lots of luck :yipee:


----------



## Sooz

kate.m. said:


> AND it was bloody August! U really cant predict the English weather!!

Traditionally August IS the wettest month of the year! We accepted this and brought umbrellas months before hand and the weather forecast said rain until 7 days before and then.....summer belatedly arrived....just in the nick of bloody time!

Seriously though the people I have known get married in the rain havn't even noticed in the end and I have seen some smashing rain based wedding pictures. :winkwink:

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamum

3 days to go!?!?! OMG


----------



## MrsVenn

Ahhhhhh soo excited for you!


----------

